# Roland kd-7 x2?



## JoeQ (Jul 13, 2011)

hey guys,

I recently bought an old roland td-6 kit that I want to use a double kick pedal on, but I am very limited with my options for triggers (kd-5, kd-7, or two mesh head triggers). my problem is that the kd-7 that came with the kit can only fit one beater, but apparently I can buy a second kd-7, & link them (so id be using two single kick pedals as opposed to a proper double pedal). being new to drumming, ive gotta ask, would that feel absolutely terrible? this would make the most sense financially, but if its plays terribly then it's pointless. for me to buy a mesh head that can accomodate a true double pedal would set me back about $250+, which is 4x more than what id spend on a second kd-7.

thoughts?


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think you can use a double pedal with that trigger. if it were me I would buy another kd7 and a double pedal that you can use as a double and as a single. I'm sure you can find pedals that you can use as both for not a lot of money. Hope this helps. if you have any questions just message me.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 13, 2011)

A double pedal is no more "proper" or "true" than using two separate pedals. The reason double pedals became so widely used is that it's more cost- and space-efficient than having two full kick drums. If having two separate kick triggers and pedals makes more sense for your current situation than one with a double pedal, then there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JoeQ (Jul 13, 2011)

rogrotten said:


> I don't think you can use a double pedal with that trigger.



Yep, I said that in the original post haha 



rogrotten said:


> if it were me I would buy another kd7 and a double pedal that you can use as a double and as a single. I'm sure you can find pedals that you can use as both for not a lot of money. Hope this helps. if you have any questions just message me.



There's such a thing as a double kick you can convert to a single? Hmm I'll look into that...



yingmin said:


> A double pedal is no more "proper" or "true" than using two separate pedals. The reason double pedals became so widely used is that it's more cost- and space-efficient than having two full kick drums. If having two separate kick triggers and pedals makes more sense for your current situation than one with a double pedal, then there's nothing wrong with that.



Thanks for clearing that up! /thread


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 4, 2011)

elguapo2k said:


> Yep, I said that in the original post haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Axis pedals can be converted from singles to doubles, and they are fantastic pedals to boot!


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I have the same kick on my kit and I just altered the volume and model to the kd-12 in the options. It's loud enough to match the rest and sounds pretty decent too.


----------

